# Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter



## torbi-78 (15. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich brauche eure Erfahrungen und Meinung über folgendes Futter von Marcel van de Eynde.

1.Record silber
2.Record gold
3.Turbo braun


Habe vor mir einen 20kg Sack zu kaufen.

Könnt Ihr was über das Futter sagen?(eigenschaften,vor-und nachteile)

Ich fische hauptsächlich in Nienburg an der Weser (mittlere Strömung)mit der Kopf- oder Feederrute,ab und zu auch mal an einem see. Keinen speziellen Fisch ob Rotauge oder Brassen ist egal hauptsache Fisch.

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten

Gruß

Torbi


----------



## Rotauge (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Hi, generell ist das Marcel v.d. Eynde-Futter ein qualitativ hochwertiges Futter, das ich dir empfehlen kann :m 

Das Record Silber empfiehlt sich hauptsächlich für Brassen, ob sich die Futterzusammensetzung für das Fließgewässer eignet, weiß ich nicht, eventuell musst du dem Futter eine größere Bindung verschaffen.


----------



## DerSchneider (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, generell ist das Marcel v.d. Eynde-Futter ein qualitativ hochwertiges Futter, das ich dir empfehlen kann :m




Der Meinung bin ich auch.
Verwende aber nur die Additive also kann ich zu

1.Record silber
2.Record gold
3.Turbo braun

leider nichts sagen#t


----------



## Abramis_brama (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Mit ein bisschen Paniermehl ist es ein geniales Fließwasserfutter!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Angler505 (15. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

*Hallo,*
die Sorten die aufgeführt hast eignen sich alle je nach Wassermenge fürs Stillwasser bis hin zum Fluss. Die Bindung generell würde ich so wie das Futter ist für den lamgsam fießenden Kanal beschreiben.
Durch Zugabe von Weckmehl,Maismehl oder ein wenig Gelierzucker kannst du die Bindung deutlich erhöhen ( Fließwasser ) oder durch hinzugabe von Hanfmehl, Kokus, oder Korkmehl das Futter ans Stillwasser anpassen.
Es gibt kein Allroundfutter das man nicht ein wenig den Verhältnissen anpassen muß.

Das Turbo ist eine Basismischung für alle Weißfische, die Version Braun für die wärme die schwarze für die kältere Jahrezeit oder wenn der Druck sehr gross ist.Silber und Gold sind für Brassen oder Rotaugen ausgerichtet Futtersorten.

Normal würde ich Dir empfehlen nimm 10kg Turbo und dann je nach Zielfischbestand die Anteile Silber und Gold prozentual.

Vermische diese entsprechend und gib ein paar Einzelmehle hinzu.
Dann hast du eine vernüftige Mischung die zum privaten Fischen genauso ausreichen wird als auch dann wenn du zum Beispiel an einer Hegemassnahme teilnimmst.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## torbi-78 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Hallo Friedel 

Wie meinst du das prozentual dazu

auf 10kg turbo 10kg record silber oder gold dazugeben ?

gruß

torbi


----------



## Andy.F (25. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Der Beitrag ist schon älter aber habe da auch eine Frage habe mir das Record Silber und Turbo Schwarz gekauft mir ist aufgefallen sas beide sehr fein sind will es zum Feederfischen benutzen kann man es dann so lassen oder besser noch eine zutat rein war damit noch nicht fischen.


----------



## Dunraven (25. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Kommt drauf an wo Du fischen willst. ich habe letzte Saison im Stillwasser eine Mischung zum Feedern benutzt die auf 5 Litern 1,5 Liter Record Silber und 1,5 Liter Secret hatte. Dazu dann noch der Rest verschiedene Mehle wie Koksomehl, Hanfmehl, Maismehl, Paniermehl, ect. Funktionierte gut.

Das Silber aber eine Fließwassersorte ist würde ich sie allein sicher nicht im Stillwasser nutzen. Da sollte schon etwas dazu. http://marcelvandeneynde.blogspot.com/ da gibt es viele Infos zum Futter und zu Mischungen.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Die record serie kann man pur in großen Strömen fischen, es ist extrem bindend!
Schau mal auf den Blog und passe es dementsprechend deinen gegebenheiten an.


lg


----------



## Rotauge (25. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das Silber aber eine Fließwassersorte ist würde ich sie allein sicher nicht im Stillwasser nutzen. Da sollte schon etwas dazu. http://marcelvandeneynde.blogspot.com/ da gibt es viele Infos zum Futter und zu Mischungen.



Vielen Dank für den Link. #h


----------



## Andy.F (26. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Ok danke werde es Heute mal testen und mit einem Feederfutter mischen


----------



## torbi-78 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Hey

Da ich hier ja mal angefragt habe vor ca. 2 Jahren werde ich mal meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

http://www.marcelvandeneynde.be/
Auf producten 
dann auf Lokazen
dann voertjes

Anfangs ungewohnt zu lesen geht aber.


Ich fische immer noch mit den Turbo black und bin sehr zufrieden.

Flieswasser Turbo + secret
Stehendes Wasser turbo und supercup

zum feedern würde ich noch partikel mit zu tun
zb. eine hand auf 1 kg futter Unkrautsamen oder Vogelfutter gemahlen

So und nun viel spaß mit Turbo und Record silber

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Dunraven (27. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Schau mal auf den Link den ich gepostet habe. Da haben sich ein paar deutsche Teamangler die Mühe gemacht die Seite auch auf deutsch zu erstellen. Damit erübrigt sich auch das ungewohnte lesen. Wobei sie sich da auf Futter und Additive beschränkt haben.


----------



## Andy.F (27. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

War heute mal wieder testen 1 Kg Turbo schwarz und 1 Kg Feederfutter von Ofenloch habe ansich gut gefangen als Lockstoff habe ich Vanille von *Marcel van de Eynde 
*genommen jedoch roch das Futter überhaupt nicht nach Vanille obwohl ich ca. 150gr und am Wasser noch etwas mehr aber nix man roch nur das Turbo etwas ist das normal?


----------



## torbi-78 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Hey,

Dunraven:  Der Link ist für leute gut die die unterschiedlichen Futtersorten von vdE auf deutsch erklärt haben wollen.
Rezepte sollen noch folgen.

Der link von mir zeigt Rezepte auf der VdE Seite von verschiedenen Anglern.

Andy: Um dir wirklich mal zu helfen brauchen wir mehr Infos!Dunraven hat es auch schon gesagt.

Welchen Fisch willst du beangeln?
Gewässer: stehend oder fließend, Tiefe
Angelart: Feeder Match oder Stange

Wenn wir diese Infos bekommen ,werden wir dir bestimmt helfen können.

Welches feederfutter von ofenloch hast du genommen?
ist es eher grob oder fein?Geruch?
Es kann schonmal vorkommen das sich zwei Futtersorten Ich sag mal "gegenseitig beißen"

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Dunraven (28. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Argh, ganz vergessen das die belgische Seite auch solche ausführlichen Rezepte hat. Dachte da nur an die Infos aus den Beschreibungen und dachte daher das Du sie auch meinst.


----------



## Andy.F (29. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*



torbi-78 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Dunraven:  Der Link ist für leute gut die die unterschiedlichen Futtersorten von vdE auf deutsch erklärt haben wollen.
> Rezepte sollen noch folgen.
> ...




Mir gehts eigentlich nicht darum das Feederfutter ist von http://cgi.ebay.de/15-kg-HK-Fertigfuttermischung-Feeder-Neu_W0QQitemZ260575642520QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter?hash=item3cc398

Das wurde mit dem Turbo Schwarz gemischt.

Wie bereits beschrieben habe ich bestimmt an die 170-200g von VDE Vanille in das Futter gemacht und es riecht ÜBERHAUPT nicht nach Vanille ist das normal?
Bei anderen HErstellern reichen bereits 100g auf 2kg was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen gamacht?


----------



## torbi-78 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Hallo Andy,

standart ist auf 5kg 200g
einige nehmen mehr in der hoffnung das man das dann auch selber richt.Bin ich nicht der Freund von.Ich würde mal versuchen vdE Vanille mit Brasem braun zu mischen und dann 100g auf 2kg .Funktioniert bei mir super

Gruß
Torben


----------



## Dunraven (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch immer eine Tüte auf ca. 5,5 Liter benutzt.
Riechen kann man es nicht unbedingt, aber wie sagte Claus Müller vor einiger Zeit zu einer Aussage bezüglich des Geruches von Anfutter sinngemäß, es ist nicht unbedingt das was man riechen kann das für die Fängigkeit verantwortlich ist. Wenn dem so wäre, dann kann man ja einfach einen Geruch über alles mögliche geben und es fängt wie blöde. Wozu dann die ganze Probiererei?

Anderes Beispiel, Vatertag letztes Jahr. Ich fange, mein Nebenmann 15-20m neben mir nicht. Er fragt was ich denn so fische. Ich gebe bereitwillig Auskunft, VdE Record Silber mit Secret black, dazu noch Einzelmehle wie Maismehl, Kokosmehl, Copra Melasse, ect. 1 Tüte VdE Brasem Caramel und über die Maden Kurkuma aus dem Gewürzboard. 

Seine Antwort, hm Caramel, ich habe Vanille. Und Kukuma, ist das nicht eher was für den Winter? ich so keine Ahnung, ich probiere es einfach mal aus und es fängt ja die Brassen. Waren am Ende über 9 Kg und damit war nur noch ein Teamkollege mit 20 Kg und einer mit 11 Kg etwas erfolgreicher. Bei mir wurden die Bisse nach 90 Minuten dann weniger als die zu schleusen anfingen, da fing es bei meinem Nachbarn aber erst an überhaupt zu beißen und er holte noch über 3 Kg und damit ein Ergebnis unter den erfolgreichsten 10 Teilnehmern.

Was das aussagt, für mich nicht viel denn der mit den 20 Kg hatte ganz anderes Futter, einer hatte nur einen Fisch, einen Karpfen von 10 Kg, mein Mitfahrer hatte mit 5,5 Kilo nur einen der zwischen ihm und mir lag, und alle hatten verschiedene Futtersorten. Das man die Vanille im Futter meines Nachbarn riechen konnte hat ihm da nichts gebracht. 

Später war da noch ein Fischen, da habe ich so schlecht abgeschnitten, trotz des selben Futters. Von daher also kann ich nur sagen der Geruch ist nicht unbedingt so wichtig. Probiere es erst einmal aus. Nur weil es nicht riecht muss es nicht negativ sein. Ob man auf 2 Kg etwas riechen kann, keine Ahnung (denke aber es wird auch bei mir so sein wie bei Dir, kaum zu riechen), aber auf 5,5 Liter kann ich den Geruch nicht wirklich merken, aber das finde ich auch nicht so wichtig, denn ich weiß das es trotzdem fängt. Nicht immer gleich gut, aber normal war ich damit zufrieden.


----------



## Jack2jack (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Ich denke auch das die Aromen im Wasser ganz anders gelöst werden / wirken wie an Land in der Luft.
Fische haben ja auch in dem Sinne keine Nase sondern schmecken das eher....
Aber ist wirklich nicht einfach, bis endlich mal jemand die genauen empfindungen eines Fisches erforscht wird wohl noch ein bissl dauern glaube ich....

Grüße


----------



## Andy.F (30. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Ok dachte nur da ist was faul weil sonst riecht man den Lockstoff immer stark (zammataro) werde dann auf 2kg 100g dazugeben habe ja ganz gut gefangen. Eine andere Frage habe ja das Record Silber und Turbo schwarz und dann noch das HK-Feeder gehe immer Feedern da das Record Silber + Turbo ja ziemlich fein sind wäre es doch besser ein Feederfutter dazu zu mischen oder kann man es auch alleine fischen?
Wer hat schonmal das Active Feeder von VDE gefischt und kann was zu der Beschaffenheit sagen?

Als Lockstoff habe ich Brasen Caramel,Vanille,Brasen Exotic was kann man noch empfehlen wollte noch das Rotaugen + Big Fish holen noch ein guter Tipp? Auf welchen Lockstoff habt Ihr Erfahrungen auf Schleien gemacht?


----------



## Dunraven (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Schleien habe ich noch nie gezielt mit Anfutter befischt. Sie bissen entweder ganz normal beim Stippen, wie die 3 letztes Jahr Karfreitag mit ganz normalen Brassenanfutter, oder ich habe sie auf Sicht mit Wurm/Made am Haken angeworfen.

WENN ich aber sie anfüttern wollte, dann würde ich nicht auf Lockstoffe setzen sondern viel mehr auf pürrierten Mais und zerschnittene Würmer. Das wäre meine erste Wahl, natürlich mit normalem Anfutter als Träger (Paniermehl oder einfaches Anfutter, evt. mit etwas Vanille, wobei ich aber mehr auf die Würmer/den Mais als Lockmittel setzen würde).

Zu Record Silber/Turbo, das wäre pur eine sehr klebrige Fließwassermischung. Für den Feeder wäre es mir pur zu klebrig wenn es nicht grade ein Fluß mit viel Strömung ist. Da muss noch etwas rein das es schneller aus dem Korb kommt im ruhigeren Wasser.


----------



## nibbler001 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

Auf Schleien habe ich bisher gute erfahrungen mitvde Caramell gemacht, musst dich aber durch die Brassen durchangeln.

Auch sehr gut ging es mit unaromatisiertem Futter.

Was ich noch nicht Probiert habe, jedoch schon oft gehört habe ist Mandel(werde ich demnàchst mal Probieren).


----------



## jörg81 (31. März 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Marcel van de Eynde Futter*

angel dieses jahr das erste mal so richtig mit anfutter... um am teich mal das feedern auszuprobieren hab ich mir folgendes an futter gekauft:
 von v. d. eynde GROUNDBAIT PASTURA SILVER 5kg
                       LIQUID AROMA BRASSEN 500ml

von top secret LOCKSTOFFKONZENTRAT VANILLE 250g
                                                       CARAMEL 250g
dazu kommen 3kg waffelbisquit

denke mal mit mais,maden als zusatz bin ich damit gut gerüstet!? wenn jemand tips oder tricks jeglicher art zum futter hat immer her damit


----------

